# Level -1



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

We always recommend at least tape and second coat over all butts and bands and two coat metal prior to FH. On this one the contractor was fine with us going right over the tape coat. I'm always wanting to push the limits so we went for it. It actually covered. Only problem was minor hairline cracking in the joints. Also I think the fiber tape was a bad choice. Not doing the finish work we have no liability for the substrate. If the contractor were smart he'd have us finish the drywall prior to start.








http://youtu.be/54FVkQ5h3zo
If you haven't subscribed to our YouTube page yet please do so. We appreciate all the support!


----------

